# MoveYourDomainDay 2016 Benefits EFF - TODAY!



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

This is ongoing today until midnight eastern time:


MoveYourDomainDay 2016



Protecting your rights to a free & open internet


Use coupon *MYDD2016* to move your domain for only $3.98 each. We'll donate to fight and protect online freedom for every domain transferred today.


Help fight for online freedom



Namecheap will donate between $0.50 and $1.50 to the Electronic Frontier Foundation for every domain transferred today (.com, .net, .org, .info or .biz). It's all about the fight for online rights: Freedom of internet access, the right to privacy, and anti-censorship.


Want to help fight the good fight? Just transfer your .com, .net, .org, .info, and .biz domains for $3.98 each. For every domain transferred up to 10,000, Namecheap will donate $0.50 to EFF. The donation amount goes up to $1.00 per domain if we exceed 10,000. And if we exceed 20,000 domains transferred, Namecheap will donate $1.50 for each. EFF will continue fighting for our online rights. You'll receive an extra year on your domain name when you transfer, plus a free SSL certificate and free Private Email for a year.


Link: https://www.namecheap.com/campaigns/2016/mydd.aspx#


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

Stats so far:



25885



Domain Transfers



$38827.50



Donated to EFF


----------



## drmike (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks to everyone that supported the EFF yesterday.


Namecheap raised a bundle to benefit the EFF:


Free & Open Internet Is What It's All About



Thanks for helping us support the Electronic Frontier Foundation on our fifth annual MoveYourDomainDay, on Feb. 2, 2016. Our customers transferred 36634 domains on this date, which raised $54951.00. We hope you'll join us for MoveYourDomainDay 2017.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Feb 3, 2016)

drmike said:


> Thanks to everyone that supported the EFF yesterday.
> 
> 
> Namecheap raised a bundle to benefit the EFF:
> ...




Interesting stat! So many domains for so little money lol. 


- Daniel


----------



## RosenHost (Feb 4, 2016)

I transferred my last domain from GoDaddy to namecheap. Still awaiting for Daddy to confirm transfer out .This was a nice promo


----------



## brookesdjb (Feb 4, 2016)

I transfered 4 domains out from GoDaddy to Namecheap last year, 3 went across within the hour, but my one .co.uk domain failed because GoDaddy don't have an automated process for changing IPS tags. Their first line support didn't know what an IPS tag was until I phoned up, but after I explained and they passed it up to the more senior support the remaining domain transferred fine, took me about 3 tries over 2 weeks to realise it was failing for some reason though.... So worth checking


----------

